# M37X or M37 are really good cars



## sambb (Jul 25, 2006)

Priced out my new 535xi, and with the features that come in a M37x, it comes to over 5-10k more than the infiniti.
I drove the infiniti. It is fast. It is tight. Interior has a lot of buttons, but it is pretty. The technology, which people say is intrusive, actually is all great for safety, and my opinion is that more and more cars will include this stuff.

Overall, it is a really good package considering you can get it for invoice price in the US, and considering the F10 steering issues. And the F10 turbocharged engines which are really painful...

Dont count this one out, it is actually a really good competitor, much better than an E class benz I think. I am going BMW (and debating on the turbo which I hate after dealing with fuel pump issues), but seriously, this infiniti is a pretty darn good car.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Saw a M56 Sport in display at the airport yesterday. Great looking car.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

They may be good cars, but the 535i is a better driver's car. Also, the Infiniti has no status. People who drive them are branded BMW wannabees.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Infiniti makes great cars for the price. We've been nothing but pleased with our G35 coupe. However, compared to the 3er they are vastly different. Of course, the G35 has nearly 100 hp more, so it pulls harder but with the auto transmission on the Infiniti, the 328i can actually go toe to toe with it 0-60. Results when rolling may differ. The G35 is also much more raw. The engine howls more, it's a bit edgy, the car is not very refined. However, that is part of what makes me love driving it.

I actually found the electronic nannies on it quite intrusive. With the amount of torque riding on the rear, the traction control is kicking on quite rapidly. This is nice in the rain but it's not gradual. The ECU seems to completely cut power the moment it detects wheelspin. I hope for the newer models, like the M37 they put some more thought in it.

I have also had numerous G37 sedans as loaners and they are great cars. I still like my slower 328i better, but that is personal preference. I am not wild about the styling of the G37 sedan anymore and just like the driving dynamics of the BMW better. That being said though, the Infinit G37 sedan was hands-down my second choice over the A4 2.0T.

Anyway, having both makes in the family, I can't say nothing but good things about both.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

My father in-law just bought a new M37x, I've driven it a couple of times and here's my impression:

It drives like a lot of modern cars - the steering feels light, the ride perfectly supple and the body solid as granite. It's quite comfortable, handles well and screams VALUE.

It is a different kind of feel from a German car, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. It's also likely to be very reliable.

Hey, we bought an M35x two and a half years ago after having shopped the class - it rocks, we love it. The new car is even better, if a bit more polite.

Ed


----------



## sambb (Jul 25, 2006)

the m37x steering is far superior to the vague f10... check car and driver as well... they were correct on that ...
f10 is more of a "7" than a sports sedan... it has moved a little to lexus and away from sports


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

IDK if it's changed with the new model, but for 2008-2010 the highly desirable Sports Package (suspension tuning, rear active steering & other goodies) and '09+ 7spd AT were only available on the RWD M35 and 45. Lately I've been considering a Sport packaged M to replace the A6, but they are not all that common. Mostly base or X models all around.


----------

